# Fargo area fly fishing club



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

see post in trout and salmon. Looking for people interested in Fargo based fly fishing club or just getting a group of people together who share common fly fishing interest.


----------



## Grey Scot (Jan 5, 2005)

Well this animal has finally gotten off the ground. There will be an introductory meeting of the Fargo Fly Tyers at 7pm, Monday January 23rd at the Fargo Park District office. I'll follow up with some more detailed information later this week and it will also be appearing in this Sunday's Outdoors section of the Forum under events. It looks like we will be meeting twice a month over the winter, planning some themes, swaps, programs and etc. and then cutting back over the summer and possibly planning some outings and such. It should be a fun way to meet other area fly tyers and fishers.


----------



## Skavenger (Nov 18, 2005)

As soon as I move to Valley City count me in! Do you think that maybe you could post the topics that are gonna be discussed after the meetings for the far away guys such as my self?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Grey Scot, Let me know if I can be of any help with getting things going. I would be more than happy to get involved. If you already have it covered, then I will see you there. Oh, thanks to you and the Fargo parks for getting the ground work going. This will be fun!!


----------



## Grey Scot (Jan 5, 2005)

The topic didn't make it into the outdoors calander, but appeared as an add in Sunday's sport section and was also made mention of in today's Mountain Lion Article:

Quote:
The Fargo Park District would like to start a club for enthusiasts of fly fishing and fly tying.

The district will hold an informational meeting at 7 p.m. Monday (1/23/05) in its depot boardroom, 701 Main Ave.

For more information go to www.fargoparks.com or call (701) 241-1353

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... ion=Sports

First and foremost, we will be getting together to "lie and tie" as they say and we will grow it from there. We will probably start things off with a pattern of the month, etc. and then work on arranging speakers and presentations. Anyone is welcome to present a topic or arrange for a presentation (like I said, its informal right now). For example, I may do one of the first ones on fishing SE MN driftless region and show how to tie one of the hot new patterns for the region.

Everything is set for the initial meeting right now but feel free to pass the word out. There is a plan to send out an e-newsletter out to members so IM me with your email address and I (or one of the Park District Staff) will get updates out to you.


----------



## Grey Scot (Jan 5, 2005)

We had 36 people show up to the initial meeting last night with 10-12 confirmed no shows on top of that. Great numbers for the future of this club!


----------



## Grey Scot (Jan 5, 2005)

Skavenger....IM me your email and I can have you added to the mailing list so you can keep up with current events etc.

Scott


----------



## rjwollan (Jan 27, 2006)

Great turnout for the first meeting. I am excited about the future for the club, and think there may be a lot of great things we can accomplish. I was also impressed by the diversity in attendence, it is going to help all of us become better fly fishers. I am looking forward to the next meeting, and hope the surveys offer some good input.


----------



## patricka (Aug 23, 2005)

I grew up fishing and have always had an interest in fly fishing, but never learned. Is this something that is open to someone who has never done it, but who wants to learn? I have a friend who is in the same boat and would almost assuredly be interested as well. Please email me updates and information if you are open to teaching newbies. 
patricka at gmail dot com

Thanks!


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Patricka, Anyone is welcome. Even if you just have an interest in what it takes to gt started. Heck even if you just want to talk to someone who has fished this way before. All of the people that I have talked to and met there are great very open to questions, and if they did not have the knowledge to answer your questions, they would find someone who could. The next meeting is on the 20th and the Rehault (spelling) Farm bunk house at 7o pm. Check the Sunday paper for a listing, or call the Fargo Parks office and they can tell you more. I hope to see you there, and we are still getting this thing started, and are still developing into something. Everyone has their own interests and areas that they want to or need to learn, so people of all levels of skill are needed. Mentors as well as those who need to learn. If we have a broad base of skills here, it can be a very diverse club where we all can have fun. See you there!!


----------



## outdoorsguy (Feb 14, 2006)

*F-M FLY FISHERS next meeting:*

_DAVE BEHM_, (native of Ennis, MT) former fly fishing guide of the Madison River, Montana will present fishing tactics and strategies for that area.

February 20
7:00 pm 
Rheault Farm (bunkhouse)
2902 25th St. S., Fargo 
*please park in the south parking lot of 29th Avenue

The following meeting (March 6) will focus on fly tying and will also be at Rheault Farm.

We had 45 people at the last meeting with Jason Scott, local ND game warden, as the main speaker. Anyone interested in fly fishing is more than welcome to attend any of the meetings and please be sure to spread the word on the club. If you have any questions about the club, you can contact either Clay or Craig at the Fargo Park District at (701) 241-1353.


----------

